# What Jig saw to get?



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I could use some help deciding on what jig saw to purchase. I just have a Black and Decker and it's does a pretty poor job.
The shoe won't stay put and I just hate it. With my old eyes it's hard to see.

I don't want to go way overboard on the price because I don't use one often but when I need one I'd like a good one. I'm thinking in 
the $150.00 range.

A light and a dust blower would be preferred.

Got any ideas to help me?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Bosch love it they have one in that price range.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Another vote for Bosch jig saws!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another vote for Bosch..


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I also traded up my DeWalt DW313 to a Bosch recently. I was having a problem tracking a straight line in a 45deg cut. The Bosch is a little heavier but very solid. Very happy with it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a makita cordless that I like.
Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay all done, I ordered the Bosch JS470E.

I'm sorry Herb, there are only a few cordless tools I'll buy because
I know I'll have to replace them one day when the batteries go bad.

Cordless drill I do have, I have to have that.

Thanks to you all.

Bryan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just bought a Festool but it's a ridiculous price so that's out . Kinda neat how the strobe light makes the blade seem as though it's standing still though


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Okay all done, I ordered the Bosch JS470E.
> 
> I'm sorry Herb, there are only a few cordless tools I'll buy because
> I know I'll have to replace them one day when the batteries go bad.
> ...


I have this same jig saw and love it. You should be very happy with it!


----------



## Harol (Apr 15, 2015)

Bosch


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a Metabo and it does a fine job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian and Chris testing the JS572EL and JS572EBL. Dust collection works very well. The Xtra-Clean cutting blades leave a finish so smooth you won't believe it was from a jig saw.

You will be very happy with your purchase Bryan.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree Bosch is good!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

After my 1st cordless drill (PC top gun) and a Mak 3 1/4" saw from the 90s had dead batts and both tools were old enough that they'd been abandoned by the manufacturers for newer models. I decided from then on to buy extra batts for reserves. 2 things I noticed over the yrs, batts lose effective recharge ability from over use and no use. With some of the unused batts I've been able to get some of but not all the (full charge) back. All of said batts were the NMH types. I don't have any LI cordless tools yet, does anyone know if the LI batts have quirks?


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Just wanted to give a vote to my Milwaukee Jig saw I have the 6.5 amp one I think model # is 6268-21
*
*


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I found a local battery shop that replaces the batteries in the original packs. I have a full set of Dewalt cordless tools and really like using the jig and circular saw without all the cord attached. This is particularly nice when dealing with sheet goods. I think the 18v XPS series battery will be with us for several more years. I have accumulated 6 batteries so far.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the Bosh 365 about $50 cheaper also a good saw.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*I've got my new Bosch Jig Saw.*

I mentioned in an earlier post that I ordered the Bosch JS470E, I also ordered the Contractor Blade kit (storage case).
They've been delivered so this morning I brought the manual to work to read in my spare time. 
I've read it already so I must not be too busy today. I look forward to using it this weekend.
This saw comes in a nice case so it all looks like a quality setup.

The manual mentions a couple of options and I wondering if I should
purchase to have on hand if needed.
One is the vacuum attachment and the other is a Circle and Parallel Guide.

What do you think, do you have these and/or do you think it's worth buying them?

Hey, and thanks for all of your recommendations, this looks like a good one.

Bryan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've tried using the straight edge guides on jigsaws before and I find them hard to use, skil saw ones also. If you want to cut a nice smooth circle you are probably better using a router but it also depends on the radius. The larger the radius the easier the jig saw would be to use.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I use a vac with my Bosch. It works well but doesn't get 100% of the dust.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> One is the vacuum attachment and the other is a Circle and Parallel Guide.
> 
> What do you think, do you have these and/or do you think it's worth buying them?
> 
> ...


reading the manual....
your man card is gonna take a hit...

I have both and rarely use them...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> reading the manual....
> your man card is gonna take a hit...
> 
> I have both and rarely use them...


Very funny, though I get your point.

I admit it, I'm a closet manual reader guy.
I've taken the first step to recovery.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Very funny, though I get your point.
> 
> I admit it, I'm a closet manual reader guy.
> I've taken the first step to recovery.
> ...


the opening line is "real men don't _______________" ....

wish more did...
be a lot less issues to contend w/...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bryan, smart move to read the manual. The dust collection works very well even without the shroud around the bit; the shroud reduces visibility a bit. I'm not sure if this comes with your model? The fact that the adapter swivels from side to side makes it a bit easier to use. Dust collection is always a good idea. If you purchase the adapter you should strongly consider buying the VAC-005 hose. It's about 16' long(5 meters) and should allow you to work most places in your shop without needing to move your vacuum. The hose fits the standard 2-1/4" port on most vacuums and separators. Most newer Bosch tools accept this hose as well as the Triton TRA-001 router.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Mike, I did order the dust collection adapter and the VAC-005 hose for my jig saw.
I appreciate that advise. Now I'll have to figure out how to store that big hose.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

on the wall...
great for air hoses and extension cords too...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> on the wall...
> great for air hoses and extension cords too...


I like it Stick, I know just the place to mount it.

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sticks idea is a good one. My wall space it all taken at this time so my hoses are hung on an appliance dolly. It works but it's not ideal. My air hoses are hung on one handle of my torch cart.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> Sticks idea is a good one. My wall space it all taken at this time so my hoses are hung on an appliance dolly. It works but it's not ideal. My air hoses are hung on one handle of my torch cart.


I bought one of those a few months back with the same idea , store my air hoses


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

You bought smartly. I have the barrel version of that saw and the only thing to make it better would be a LED light. It's a helluva saw. You will likely start looking for other tasks for it too, so you might be surprised how much you use it. And by all means get Bosch blades, they are as awesome as the saw.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> on the wall...
> great for air hoses and extension cords too...


Exactly. Excuse the mess, I had just finished installing the two cabinets to the left of my now-departed radial arm saw.

The Bosch jigsaw is a good choice, on my second one after the first grew feet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shadowrider said:


> You bought smartly. I have the barrel version of that saw and the only thing to make it better would be a LED light.


mount one of these to the front of the saw...

.









hold it in place w/ one of these self stick cable clamp/clip bases... works on routers too... there are a bazillion sizes shapes and styles...

.









.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Shadowrider said:


> You bought smartly. I have the barrel version of that saw and the only thing to make it better would be a LED light. It's a helluva saw. You will likely start looking for other tasks for it too, so you might be surprised how much you use it. And by all means get Bosch blades, they are as awesome as the saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Stick486 said:


> mount one of these to the front of the saw...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Wow, how did I miss these post? I have been checking back and hadn't seen them.

I have used the saw, once. It is a much better jig saw by far. Still wish there was a light, that would be much better for me.

Stick, 

I will be looking at doing something like that, I want something pretty thin but with a fairly focus light and with the LED lights out now days that shouldn't be too difficult. When I get some time I might try to find the one you displayed.

Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Kinda neat how the strobe light makes the blade seem as though it's standing still though "
-Rick

I've been bitten by mine...not the blade but the shaft, and I could plainly see it moving. Being tricked into thinking it's _ not_ seems like bit of a hazard?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I will be looking at doing something like that, I want something pretty thin but with a fairly focus light and with the LED lights out now days that shouldn't be too difficult. When I get some time I might try to find the one you displayed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bryan


LED flash light designed for key chains..
clamps in the electrical section of any BB... 
flashlight at the key cutting desk...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bandaids in Pharmacy...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what aisle is the triage kit on...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Thanks Mike, I did order the dust collection adapter and the VAC-005 hose for my jig saw.
> I appreciate that advise. Now I'll have to figure out how to store that big hose.


Bryan...I coil my VAC005 in the same box it came in...very handy and stores easy anywhere...

I keep all my attachments and adapters with it ... All in one place...

Good luck with the saw...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Bryan...I coil my VAC005 in the same box it came in...very handy and stores easy anywhere...
> 
> I keep all my attachments and adapters with it ... All in one place...
> 
> Good luck with the saw...


Nick, I'll look at that, I haven't needed it so the box hasn't even been opened yet. I was looking at my wall situation and it looks like I'm like Mike and haven't found any space for a hanger. I do have my compressor hose and my garden hose's on hangers like the one mentioned, pictured, and that works well but I'm not sure there is room for another. Come to think of it, I'm not sure I really have room for another box. Got to build that garage in the Spring.

Bryan


----------

